# Wired and Wireless not working anymore.[solved]

## o'bogamol

Format and reinstalled my whole system based on Handbook with the intent of putting USE flags in package.use for each program.

I used my .config from the last install which had my Wired and my Wireless working

On boot:

Failed to load r8169

.

.

.

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

.

.

.

Bringing up eth1

dhcp

network interface eth1 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

I had successfully installed broadcom-sta to get my wireless (eth1) working prior to this operation and it installed successfully (no complaint from portage about ssb or anything. I don't know if the kernel is loading modules correctly, because /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is r8169  and a bunch of other commented out stuff.

If I log in and run modprobe r8169, I get:

```

FATAL: Error inserting r8169 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

lspci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 1022:9600

00:01.0 0604: 1022:9602

00:04.0 0604: 1022:9604

00:05.0 0604: 1022:9605

00:06.0 0604: 1022:9606

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4391

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 3a)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:439c

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:14.5 0c03: 1002:4399

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1300 (rev 40)

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1301

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1302

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1303

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1304

01:05.0 0300: 1002:9612

08:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)

09:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

Last edited by o'bogamol on Fri Feb 12, 2010 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## EzInKy

This...

```

FATAL: Error inserting r8169 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

```

...could mean the module was compiled for a different kernel. Did you check dmesg as suggested? Also, you could try building the driver in the kernel and see if the controller works that way.

----------

## o'bogamol

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> This...
> 
> ```
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting r8169 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 
> ...

 

I looked at dmesg but I didn't know what it was telling me, so I didn't modify anything because of it. If I boot in from chroot, I can wgetpaste the output of dmesg and link it here, but I'm not sure it will replicate the problem since booting from the disk is a different kernel. Edit: I did dmesg >> /usb/dmesg.log onto a stickdrive. So I'll be able to put it through to the board later on today...probably before noon.

In the meantime, I configured my kernel so that the r8169 was hardwired in instead of module (though I think this was the solution to the reason why it wasn't working last time when I  got it working through making it module rather than hardcoded.) and removed a bunch of default network cards that are not actually present in my machine.

It didn't work so I put it back to modules.

I also removed r8169 from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  since I had never added it to this file before and it worked...

ifconfig lists only lo, not eth0 or eth1

----------

## EzInKy

Sounds like strong work trying to troubleshoot. Just checked my file server...

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 SCSI storage controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SX7042 PCI-e 4-port SATA-II (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

...and it does have the same controller which has been working correctly as a module with the gentoo-2.6.32 series sources.

EDIT: Oh, and you can grep dmesg for output concerning your devices. For example...

```

dmesg | grep eth

[    6.279079] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90004ee2000, 00:30:48:de:cd:34, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 27

[    6.308759] eth1: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90004ee6000, 00:30:48:de:cd:35, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 28

[   13.024862] r8169: eth0: link up

[   13.024873] r8169: eth0: link up

[   23.270018] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

...and...

```

dmesg | grep r8169 

[    6.276561] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    6.276617] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    6.276713] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.276821] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    6.306081] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    6.306137] r8169 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    6.306234] r8169 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.306344] r8169 0000:03:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[   13.024862] r8169: eth0: link up

[   13.024873] r8169: eth0: link up

```

----------

## o'bogamol

I'm pretty sure I have kernel 2.6.31 not 2.6.32. The stage3 I DLed was listed as "latest" too. I'm convinced I have something misconfigured in .config since besides emerge some packages I haven't done anything else...I don't have WPA_Supplicant or Wireless Tools installed yet, but AFAIK both would still show up when I run ifconfig, and since its both the wired and wireless cards, I think the error is somewhere in my Network Settings in .config

What exactly is dmesg telling me and what does grep do?

----------

## Rexilion

Didn't you forget to do:

make modules_install *after* make -s and cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-gentoo...

----------

## o'bogamol

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Didn't you forget to do:
> 
> make modules_install *after* make -s and cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-gentoo...

 

I did make menuconfig then make && make modules_install and then cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel...

make -s?

----------

## EzInKy

The make -s just makes the output silent. No need to use it unless you don't want to see the compiling progress. Grep searches for patterns which makes it easier to find certain lines in files, and dmesg shows kernel ring buffer output. By "grepping" the output of dmesg for r8169 you might be able to gain more information as to what happened when the kernel tried to load the driver.

Just to be clear, you did reboot after rebuilding your kernel correct?

----------

## o'bogamol

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> The make -s just makes the output silent. No need to use it unless you don't want to see the compiling progress. Grep searches for patterns which makes it easier to find certain lines in files, and dmesg shows kernel ring buffer output. By "grepping" the output of dmesg for r8169 you might be able to gain more information as to what happened when the kernel tried to load the driver.
> 
> Just to be clear, you did reboot after rebuilding your kernel correct?

 

Correct, I did reboot after I recompiled.

Would it be helpful if I post make.conf and .config and ther network config stuff?

----------

## o'bogamol

So: 

dmesg | grep eth

```

```

 There was nothing printed at all.

dmesg | grep r8169 

```
[    4.741257] r8169: Unknown symbol __synchronize_sched
```

dmesg is going to be the next 8 posts since it is huge. I broke it up into 250 line increments,

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 9 16:02:17 EST 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000afb8f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afb8f000 - 00000000afc3c000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afc3c000 - 00000000afd6f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afd6f000 - 00000000afdbf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afdbf000 - 00000000afe58000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afe58000 - 00000000afebf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afebf000 - 00000000afeee000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afeee000 - 00000000afeff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afeff000 - 00000000aff00000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 00FFF00000 mask FFFFF00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   1 base 0000000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0080000000 mask FFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 00A0000000 mask FFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 0100000000 mask FFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xaff00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000aff00000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00afe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00afe00000 - 00aff00000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to aff00000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ b000-11000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fe020 00024 (v02 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000afefe120 0005C (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000afefd000 000F4 (v04 HP     3045     00000003 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000afef1000 085A7 (v01 HP     3045     F0000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000afe61000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000afefc000 00038 (v01 HP     3045     00000001 MSFT 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000afefb000 00084 (v02 HP     3045     00000001 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000afefa000 0003C (v01 HP     3045     00000001 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 00000000afef0000 00028 (v01 HP     3045     00000001     00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000afeef000 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000afeee000 00386 (v01 AMD    PowerNow 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0140000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 0001990d84]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001990d84]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0001991000 - 00019911f0]              BRK ==> [0001991000 - 00019911f0]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [000000b000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000b000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028600000-ffff88002bbfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[7] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000afb8f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afc3c -> 0x000afd6f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afdbf -> 0x000afe58

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afebf -> 0x000afeee

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afeff -> 0x000aff00

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 982314

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 103 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3840 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 701891 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x1002a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] 4 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 2

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at aff00000 (gap: aff00000:30100000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 28 pages at ffff880028022000, static data 81952 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 964291

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000000] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

[    0.000000] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 3790656k/5242880k available (5530k kernel code, 1313624k absent, 137644k reserved, 2972k data, 456k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:320

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1100.236 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 4 timers in total, 1 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.001031] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4400.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=2200465)

[    0.001406] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001619] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001773] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001802] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.001999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.001999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.002012] tseg: 00aff00000

[    0.002019] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.002155] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.002291] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.002446] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.002580] Performance Counters: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.002807] ... version:                 0

[    0.002940] ... bit width:               48

[    0.002999] ... generic counters:        4

[    0.002999] ... value mask:              0000ffffffffffff

[    0.002999] ... max period:              00007fffffffffff

[    0.002999] ... fixed-purpose counters:  0

[    0.002999] ... counter mask:            000000000000000f

[    0.002999] ACPI: Core revision 20090521

[    0.020301] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.021805] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.031995] CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 stepping 01

[    0.031995] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4389.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194681)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.102984] CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 stepping 01

[    0.103212] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

[    0.103984] Measured 216982203 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.103984] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.104076] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.104268] Total of 2 processors activated (8790.29 BogoMIPS).

[    0.105200] khelper used greatest stack depth: 5992 bytes left

[    0.105469] Time: 10:03:16  Date: 02/10/10

[    0.106099] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.106324] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.106324] Fam 10h mmconf [e0000000, e0ffffff]

[    0.106324] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.106378] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.107108] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.107323] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.114982] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e3ffffff

[    0.114982] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.126119] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.129176] ACPI: EC: Enabling special treatment for EC from MSI.

[    0.129327] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.138140] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.139010] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.142230] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.142356] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    0.142356] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.160564] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x3, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.160764] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.160975] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.161497] _OSC request failed

[    0.161502] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.162350] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162474] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162676] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162878] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10 io port: [0x6038-0x603f]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 14 io port: [0x604c-0x604f]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 18 io port: [0x6030-0x6037]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 1c io port: [0x6048-0x604b]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6010-0x601f]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xd2409000-0xd24093ff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2408000-0xd2408fff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:12.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2407000-0xd2407fff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2409500-0xd24095ff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# disabled

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2406000-0xd2406fff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:13.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2405000-0xd2405fff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2409400-0xd24094ff]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# disabled

[    0.163250] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.163265] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.163281] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.163296] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.163311] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6000-0x600f]

[    0.163465] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xd2400000-0xd2403fff]

[    0.163565] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.163694] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# disabled

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2404000-0xd2404fff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 14 io port: [0x5000-0x50ff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xd2300000-0xd230ffff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xd2200000-0xd22fffff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd2200000-0xd23fffff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd1200000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff]

[    0.164017] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xd1100000-0xd1103fff]

[    0.164140] pci 0000:08:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.166320] pci 0000:00:05.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd1100000-0xd11fffff]

[    0.166408] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x2000-0x20ff]

```

Last edited by o'bogamol on Thu Feb 11, 2010 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## o'bogamol

```
[    0.166443] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xd1010000-0xd1010fff]

[    0.166468] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xd1000000-0xd100ffff]

[    0.166483] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.166553] pci 0000:09:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.166557] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.166974] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.169153] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.169165] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd1000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.169297] pci 0000:00:14.4: transparent bridge

[    0.169420] pci 0000:00:14.4: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.169470] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.169485] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.169974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.169974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

[    0.169974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

[    0.169974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

[    0.169974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

[    0.170152] _OSC request failed

[    0.184305] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.184715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.185110] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.185976] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.186709] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.187097] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.187976] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.188975] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.190047] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.192006] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.193025] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.193192] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.193192] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.193192] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.208023] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.208142] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.208257]    (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.208416]    (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.208540]    (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.208661]    (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.208782]    (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.208904]    (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.208968]    (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.208968] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.209026] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.209142] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.209258] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.209400] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.209400] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 24, 0

[    0.209517] hpet0: 4 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.213065] hpet: hpet2 irq 24 for MSI

[    0.214014] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.214627] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.218332] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.218478] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.224571] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.224726] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.224870] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.225109] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.225243] system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x4cf has been reserved

[    0.225364] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.225384] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

[    0.225384] system 00:09: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.225384] system 00:09: ioport range 0x77a-0x77a has been reserved

[    0.225384] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

[    0.225384] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

[    0.225384] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

[    0.225390] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

[    0.225511] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

[    0.225631] system 00:09: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcdb has been reserved

[    0.225762] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.225885] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.230940] pci 0000:09:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.231242] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xd2200000-0xd23fffff

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000cfffffff

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x4fff

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: 0xd1200000-0xd21fffff

[    0.231269] pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000d0ffffff

[    0.231370] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.231492] pci 0000:00:05.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.231613] pci 0000:00:05.0:   MEM window: 0xd1100000-0xd11fffff

[    0.231734] pci 0000:00:05.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.231858] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:09

[    0.231978] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.232100] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xb0000000-0xb00fffff

[    0.232222] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d1000000-0x000000d10fffff

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:80

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:14.4:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:14.4:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:14.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.232357] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.232432] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.232448] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.232453] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.232458] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.232463] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xd2200000-0xd23fffff]

[    0.232468] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.232473] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.232478] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xd1200000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.232482] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff]

[    0.232488] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 mem: [0xd1100000-0xd11fffff]

[    0.232493] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.232497] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 mem: [0xb0000000-0xb00fffff]

[    0.232502] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 2 pref mem [0xd1000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.232507] pci_bus 0000:80: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.232512] pci_bus 0000:80: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.232516] pci_bus 0000:80: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.232593] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.232950] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.233732] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.236270] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.236674] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.236843] TCP reno registered

[    0.237152] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.237271] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    0.238860] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x2000057

[    0.239059] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x2000057

[    0.239221] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.239605] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.239746] type=2000 audit(1265796196.239:1): initialized

[    0.243542] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.250404] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.250736] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.252258] msgmni has been set to 7405

[    0.252554] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.254820] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.255123] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.255283] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.255398] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.255418] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.255563] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.321171] pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.396169] pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.439124] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    0.439600] pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.439616] pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.439985] pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.439998] pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.440297] pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.440309] pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.440729] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.448266] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.448266] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.451244] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    0.451496] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.451711] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.452010] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.452041] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.452254] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.452343] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.452725] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    0.455263] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.473675] acpi device:05: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.474088] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/input/input4

[    0.474179] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.474617] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.474729] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.475388] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.484741] ACPI Exception: AE_OK, No or invalid critical threshold 20090521 thermal-384

[    0.485203] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.485510] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.491193] brd: module loaded

[    0.492726] loop: module loaded

[    0.492916] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input5

[    0.493836] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    0.493877] ahci 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.494432] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.494597] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck led clo pmp pio 

[    0.495289] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.495494] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.495750] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.496301] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.496713] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.496959] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.498488] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409100 irq 22

[    0.498488] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409180 irq 22

[    0.498602] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409200 irq 22

[    0.498844] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409280 irq 22

[    0.499085] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409300 irq 22

[    0.499279] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409380 irq 22

[    0.500288] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.500288] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.500288] sky2 driver version 1.23

[    0.501690] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.501696] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.502489] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.502594] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 192 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    0.502655] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.502820] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.502828] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.502996] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.503005] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.503475] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.503638] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset hcs_params 0x102306 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=3 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    0.503647] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset hcc_params a072 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    0.503707] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: MWI active

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd2409500

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.504412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    0.510307] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.510509] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.510526] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.510530] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.510739] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.510978] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.511098] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    0.511219] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.511292] usb usb1: uevent

[    0.511292] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.511292] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.511292] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.511292] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.512030] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.512035] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.512039] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.512174] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.512288] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.512288] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.512288] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.512288] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.512288] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.512288] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.512288] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.512288] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.512288] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.512288] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.512288] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.513145] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.513145] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcs_params 0x102306 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=3 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    0.513145] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcc_params a072 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    0.513145] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    0.513337] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.513368] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    0.513497] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: MWI active

[    0.513501] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.513529] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xd2409400

[    0.513656] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.513671] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    0.519634] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

```

----------

## o'bogamol

```
[    0.519634] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.519634] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.519634] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.519634] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.519714] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.519833] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    0.519952] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.520146] usb usb2: uevent

[    0.520266] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.520266] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.520266] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.520266] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.521280] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.521298] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.522151] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.522151] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    0.522151] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.522164] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.522171] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.522322] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.523056] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.523056] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.523056] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: created debug files

[    0.523056] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd2408000

[    0.567964] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.577342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI controller state

[    0.577350] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.577359] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.577367] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.577376] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.577384] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.577405] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: hcca frame #0005

[    0.577414] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.577422] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.577430] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.577439] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.577448] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.577456] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.577486] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.577503] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.577507] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.577629] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.577868] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.577985] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.578105] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.578288] usb usb3: uevent

[    0.578288] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.578288] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.578288] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.578288] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.578288] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.578288] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.578288] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.578288] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.578374] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.578377] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.578381] hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.578385] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.578397] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.578402] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.578402] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.578402] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.578536] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.578544] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.578668] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.578930] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.579247] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.579255] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: created debug files

[    0.579255] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xd2407000

[    0.611094] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    0.611101] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.621073] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    0.621080] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI controller state

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: hcca frame #0005

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.633289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.633289] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.633289] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.633289] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.633289] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.633336] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.633453] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.633577] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    0.633769] usb usb4: uevent

[    0.633888] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.633888] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.633888] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.633888] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.633888] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.633888] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.633888] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.633961] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.634079] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.634082] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.634086] hub 4-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.634090] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.634100] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.634105] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.634138] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.634216] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.634375] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.634383] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.634506] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.634688] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.634688] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.634688] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: created debug files

[    0.634688] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd2406000

[    0.678098] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI controller state

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: hcca frame #0005

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.689288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.689288] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.689288] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.689288] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.689288] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.689335] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.689454] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.689577] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    0.689769] usb usb5: uevent

[    0.689897] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.689897] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.689897] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.689897] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.689897] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.689897] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.689897] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.689960] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.690075] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.690078] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.690082] hub 5-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.690086] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.690096] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.690100] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.690135] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.690212] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.690372] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.690379] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.690504] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    0.690695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    0.690695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.690695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: created debug files

[    0.690695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xd2405000

[    0.711073] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0010 evt 0000

[    0.711088] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI controller state

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: hcca frame #0005

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.745288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.745288] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    0.745288] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    0.745288] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.745288] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.745338] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.745455] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.745576] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    0.745765] usb usb6: uevent

[    0.745890] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    0.745890] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.745890] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.745890] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.745890] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.745890] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.745890] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.745955] hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.746074] hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.746077] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.746080] hub 6-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.746084] hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.746094] hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.746098] hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.746130] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.746202] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.746376] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.746383] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.746515] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    0.746695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    0.746695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.746695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: created debug files

[    0.746695] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xd2404000

[    0.762140] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

[    0.762148] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI controller state

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: hcca frame #0005

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.a 02001202 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=2(2)

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.801289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    0.801289] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    0.801289] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    0.801289] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.801289] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.801331] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.801448] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.801568] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    0.801750] usb usb7: uevent

[    0.801875] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    0.801875] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.801875] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.801875] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.801875] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.801875] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.801875] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.801940] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.802055] hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.802058] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

```

----------

## o'bogamol

[    0.802061] hub 7-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.802065] hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.802076] hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.802080] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.802113] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.802228] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.802644] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.802765] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.803087] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.803208] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.803255] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.803255] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.804117] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.804360] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.804570] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.806094] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.820105] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.823686] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.823814] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.824127] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.825726] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.825919] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.826053] rtc0: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.826750] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.830306] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.830431] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.832842] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.833017] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.833124] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    0.833664] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

[    0.834623] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.834943] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.841317] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

[    0.872108] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

[    0.872131] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    0.897569] ALSA device list:

[    0.897569]   #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xd2400000 irq 16

[    0.897586] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.897746] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.898101] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.899289] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.899289] TCP cubic registered

[    0.899289] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.900746] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.900934] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.901126] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    0.901486] powernow-k8:    0 : pstate 0 (2200 MHz)

[    0.901588] powernow-k8:    1 : pstate 1 (1100 MHz)

[    0.901588] powernow-k8:    2 : pstate 2 (550 MHz)

[    0.901588] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    0.901588] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

[    0.902471] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.902914]   Magic number: 14:297:72

[    0.942542] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[    0.946666] usb 1-4: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    0.946675] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0158

[    0.946831] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    0.946975] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    0.947108] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    0.947244] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 20071114173400000

[    0.947256] usb 1-4: uevent

[    0.947441] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[    0.947452] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.950646] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.953548] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    0.953724] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.953744] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.953957] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[    0.954482] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.954482] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    0.954482] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    0.954482] usb-storage: device found at 2

[    0.954482] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[    0.957115] ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    0.957258] ata2: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    0.957437] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    0.957586] ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    1.000057] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -99940754 ns)

[    1.005100] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 high speed

[    1.005116] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.056101] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.107169] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 high speed

[    1.107179] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.110126] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.110333] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.111728] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9320320AS, HP07, max UDMA/100

[    1.111851] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.113608] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.114029] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9320320AS      HP07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.114613] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    1.114977] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.115055] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.115216] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.115273] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.115449]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.127622] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.128331] ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S, FH03, max UDMA/100

[    1.147451] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.149995] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7580S  FH03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.153609] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.153850] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.154150] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.154410] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.198502] usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[    1.198509] usb 2-2: skipped 6 descriptors after interface

[    1.198516] usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.198521] usb 2-2: skipped 8 descriptors after interface

[    1.199120] usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

[    1.204618] usb 2-2: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    1.204622] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b132

[    1.204745] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[    1.204868] usb 2-2: Product: CNF8038

[    1.204987] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[    1.205106] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[    1.205307] usb 2-2: uevent

[    1.205334] usb 2-2: usb_probe_device

[    1.205334] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.205994] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.207616] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    1.207759] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    1.207797] usb 2-2:1.1: uevent

[    1.207842] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.207898] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.207909] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.207917] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.207926] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    1.207943] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    1.229255] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000111

[    1.279074] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[    1.330070] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    1.352870] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000113

[    1.403309] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[    1.472119] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    1.472125] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    1.472131] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.472136] usb 7-2: udev 2, busnum 7, minor = 769

[    1.472140] usb 7-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1b96, idProduct=0001

[    1.472263] usb 7-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.472289] usb 7-2: uevent

[    1.472409] usb 7-2: usb_probe_device

[    1.472412] usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.474117] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.474155] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    1.474227] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.474227] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.484657] input: HID 1b96:0001 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7

[    1.484916] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    1.485345] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: input,hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0

[    1.485609] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    1.485693] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    1.485859] usbhid 7-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    1.485859] usbhid 7-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.495040] input: HID 1b96:0001 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input8

[    1.495085] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    1.495382] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev97,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1

[    1.495641] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[    1.495712] usb 7-2:1.2: uevent

[    1.495878] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.495878] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[    1.704323] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

[    1.704354] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: auto-stop root hub

[    1.704384] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub

[    1.711229] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04711/0xa00000

[    1.779843] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9

[    1.784858] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.784979] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.785301] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.785316] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.785432] md: autorun ...

[    1.785546] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.848460] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    1.848615] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    1.848812] Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

[    1.849350] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 7672k

[    1.849618] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.954078] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: auto-stop root hub

[    2.114090] async/1 used greatest stack depth: 5344 bytes left

[    2.127091] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 5048 bytes left

[    2.701059] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    2.701081] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    2.701091] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: suspend root hub

[    3.048903] stty used greatest stack depth: 4072 bytes left

[    3.701325] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.701347] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    3.701356] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: suspend root hub

[    3.701371] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.701377] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    3.701383] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend root hub

[    3.701394] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.701400] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

[    3.701407] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend root hub

[    4.511978] udev: starting version 146

[    4.556292] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.556546] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.556546] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.556546] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.556656] usb usb1: uevent

[    4.556707] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.556762] usb 1-4: uevent

[    4.556813] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    4.557046] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.557097] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.557240] usb usb6: uevent

[    4.557272] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.557272] usb usb2: uevent

[    4.557272] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.557272] usb 2-2: uevent

[    4.557272] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.557272] usb 2-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.557524] usb usb7: uevent

[    4.557572] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.557632] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.557682] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.558059] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.558290] usb 7-2:1.2: uevent

[    4.607292] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.607805] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.611181] usb usb7: uevent

[    4.612259] usb usb1: uevent

[    4.613253] usb usb6: uevent

[    4.614293] usb 1-4: uevent

[    4.616044] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.622443] usb usb2: uevent

[    4.663260] usb 2-2: uevent

[    4.745757] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.755294] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.755294] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.759972] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.760045] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.761042] mii: exports duplicate symbol generic_mii_ioctl (owned by kernel)

[    4.763371] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.764046] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.766046] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.766294] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.766491] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.769296] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.771640] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.773614] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.870483] r8169: Unknown symbol __synchronize_sched

[    4.961055] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    4.961066] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    4.961604] wl: Unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops

[    5.754480] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    5.957291] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Multi-Card       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    5.957620] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    5.958131] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    5.963223] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    5.963258] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    5.963661] usb 1-4: uevent

----------

## o'bogamol

[    5.967208] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    6.183348] Adding 530136k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k 

[  110.774044] mii: exports duplicate symbol generic_mii_ioctl (owned by kernel)

[  110.775058] r8169: Unknown symbol __synchronize_sched

[  122.341166] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  122.341192] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  122.341211] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  122.445071] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  122.496085] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 1 high speed

[  122.496093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  122.547082] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[  122.598149] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 1 high speed

[  122.598157] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  122.662560] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[  122.664440] usb 1-1: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

[  122.664445] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=13fe, idProduct=3100

[  122.664450] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  122.664455] usb 1-1: Product: USB DISK 2.0

[  122.664459] usb 1-1: Manufacturer:         

[  122.664462] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 07970308B32D0D5C

[  122.664634] usb 1-1: uevent

[  122.664680] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[  122.664686] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  122.664926] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  122.664964] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  122.665005] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  122.665015] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  122.665252] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  122.665406] usb-storage: device found at 3

[  122.665406] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  122.665406] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[  122.669046] usb 1-1: uevent

[  127.687595] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[  127.688287] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[  127.998139] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 7827456 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

[  127.998610] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[  127.998623] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  127.998632] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  127.998800] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  128.002111] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  128.002124]  sdc: sdc1

[  128.023258] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  128.023258] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  128.024257] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  128.024257] usb 1-1: uevent

[  128.027092] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  144.943677] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  145.460371] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

[  145.460384] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[  128.002111] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  128.002124]  sdc: sdc1

[  128.023258] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  128.023258] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  128.024257] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  128.024257] usb 1-1: uevent

[  128.027092] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  144.943677] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  145.460371] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

[  145.460384] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 9 16:02:17 EST 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000afb8f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afb8f000 - 00000000afc3c000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afc3c000 - 00000000afd6f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afd6f000 - 00000000afdbf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afdbf000 - 00000000afe58000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afe58000 - 00000000afebf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afebf000 - 00000000afeee000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afeee000 - 00000000afeff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afeff000 - 00000000aff00000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 00FFF00000 mask FFFFF00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   1 base 0000000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0080000000 mask FFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 00A0000000 mask FFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 0100000000 mask FFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xaff00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000aff00000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00afe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00afe00000 - 00aff00000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to aff00000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ b000-11000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fe020 00024 (v02 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000afefe120 0005C (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000afefd000 000F4 (v04 HP     3045     00000003 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000afef1000 085A7 (v01 HP     3045     F0000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000afe61000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000afefc000 00038 (v01 HP     3045     00000001 MSFT 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000afefb000 00084 (v02 HP     3045     00000001 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000afefa000 0003C (v01 HP     3045     00000001 TFSM 000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 00000000afef0000 00028 (v01 HP     3045     00000001     00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000afeef000 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000afeee000 00386 (v01 AMD    PowerNow 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0140000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 0001990d84]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001990d84]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0001991000 - 00019911f0]              BRK ==> [0001991000 - 00019911f0]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [000000b000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000b000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028600000-ffff88002bbfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[7] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000afb8f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afc3c -> 0x000afd6f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afdbf -> 0x000afe58

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afebf -> 0x000afeee

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afeff -> 0x000aff00

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 982314

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 103 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3840 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 701891 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x1002a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] 4 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 2

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at aff00000 (gap: aff00000:30100000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 28 pages at ffff880028022000, static data 81952 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 964291

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000000] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

[    0.000000] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 3790656k/5242880k available (5530k kernel code, 1313624k absent, 137644k reserved, 2972k data, 456k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:320

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1100.210 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 4 timers in total, 1 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.001031] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4400.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=2200414)

[    0.001399] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001612] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001766] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001795] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.001999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.001999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.002012] tseg: 00aff00000

[    0.002019] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.002152] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.002288] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.002448] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.002585] Performance Counters: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.002809] ... version:                 0

[    0.002943] ... bit width:               48

[    0.002999] ... generic counters:        4

[    0.002999] ... value mask:              0000ffffffffffff

[    0.002999] ... max period:              00007fffffffffff

[    0.002999] ... fixed-purpose counters:  0

[    0.002999] ... counter mask:            000000000000000f

[    0.002999] ACPI: Core revision 20090521

[    0.020303] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.020996] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.031487] CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 stepping 01

[    0.031995] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4389.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194674)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.102951] CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 stepping 01

[    0.103213] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

[    0.103984] Measured 216946958 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.103984] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.104077] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.104212] Total of 2 processors activated (8790.17 BogoMIPS).

[    0.105168] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6272 bytes left

[    0.105215] khelper used greatest stack depth: 5992 bytes left

[    0.105473] Time: 15:18:14  Date: 02/11/10

[    0.106064] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.106340] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.106340] Fam 10h mmconf [e0000000, e0ffffff]

[    0.106340] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.106378] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.107110] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.107326] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.114982] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e3ffffff

[    0.114982] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.126183] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

----------

## o'bogamol

[    0.129766] ACPI: EC: Enabling special treatment for EC from MSI.

[    0.129919] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.138793] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.140010] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.143229] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.143229] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    0.143377] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.160400] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x3, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.160537] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.161514] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.161975] _OSC request failed

[    0.161975] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.162348] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162565] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162771] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162969] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10 io port: [0x6038-0x603f]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 14 io port: [0x604c-0x604f]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 18 io port: [0x6030-0x6037]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 1c io port: [0x6048-0x604b]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6010-0x601f]

[    0.162975] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xd2409000-0xd24093ff]

[    0.163031] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2408000-0xd2408fff]

[    0.163159] pci 0000:00:12.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2407000-0xd2407fff]

[    0.163333] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2409500-0xd24095ff]

[    0.163454] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.163459] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.163589] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# disabled

[    0.163782] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2406000-0xd2406fff]

[    0.163909] pci 0000:00:13.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2405000-0xd2405fff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2409400-0xd24094ff]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# disabled

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6000-0x600f]

[    0.163975] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xd2400000-0xd2403fff]

[    0.164056] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.164182] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# disabled

[    0.164974] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2404000-0xd2404fff]

[    0.165018] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.165028] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 14 io port: [0x5000-0x50ff]

[    0.165038] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xd2300000-0xd230ffff]

[    0.165058] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xd2200000-0xd22fffff]

[    0.165091] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.165245] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.165252] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd2200000-0xd23fffff]

[    0.165262] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.165372] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.165379] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd1200000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.165389] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff]

[    0.165574] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xd1100000-0xd1103fff]

[    0.165698] pci 0000:08:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.168250] pci 0000:00:05.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd1100000-0xd11fffff]

[    0.168337] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x2000-0x20ff]

[    0.168372] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xd1010000-0xd1010fff]

[    0.168398] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xd1000000-0xd100ffff]

[    0.168413] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.168482] pci 0000:09:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.168486] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.168652] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.171153] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.171165] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd1000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.171297] pci 0000:00:14.4: transparent bridge

[    0.171419] pci 0000:00:14.4: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.171469] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.171485] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.171973] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.171973] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

[    0.171973] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

[    0.171973] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

[    0.171973] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

[    0.172140] _OSC request failed

[    0.185271] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.186062] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.186971] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.187783] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.188198] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.188971] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.189889] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.190273] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.191196] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.191196] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.192166] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.192433] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.192562] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.192562] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.206050] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.206101] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.206216] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.206375] 	(2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.206499] 	(5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.206621] 	(5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.206742] 	(5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.206863] 	(5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.206968] 	(5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.206968] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.207002] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.207102] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.207218] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.207361] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.207361] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 24, 0

[    0.207536] hpet0: 4 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.211090] hpet: hpet2 irq 24 for MSI

[    0.212014] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.212483] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.216319] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.216467] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.222319] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.222348] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.222489] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.222650] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.222788] system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x4cf has been reserved

[    0.222911] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.223032] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

[    0.223153] system 00:09: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.223275] system 00:09: ioport range 0x77a-0x77a has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:09: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcdb has been reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.223327] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.228294] pci 0000:09:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

[    0.228391] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.228512] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

[    0.228634] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xd2200000-0xd23fffff

[    0.228756] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000cfffffff

[    0.229001] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.229121] pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x4fff

[    0.229243] pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: 0xd1200000-0xd21fffff

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000d0ffffff

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:05.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:05.0:   MEM window: 0xd1100000-0xd11fffff

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:05.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:09

[    0.229319] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.229423] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xb0000000-0xb00fffff

[    0.229550] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d1000000-0x000000d10fffff

[    0.229793] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:80

[    0.229917] pci 0000:00:14.4:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

[    0.230046] pci 0000:00:14.4:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.230174] pci 0000:00:14.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.230288] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xd2200000-0xd23fffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xd1200000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 mem: [0xd1100000-0xd11fffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 mem: [0xb0000000-0xb00fffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 2 pref mem [0xd1000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:80: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:80: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.230288] pci_bus 0000:80: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.230288] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.230362] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.231254] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.233946] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.234294] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.234369] TCP reno registered

[    0.234689] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.235114] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    0.236311] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x2000057

[    0.236468] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x2000057

[    0.236658] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.236946] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.237089] type=2000 audit(1265901494.236:1): initialized

[    0.241293] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.245273] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.245440] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.246927] msgmni has been set to 7405

[    0.247122] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.247874] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.248427] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.248427] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.248451] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.248568] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.248706] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.294416] pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.369168] pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.412138] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    0.412564] pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.412581] pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.412890] pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.412902] pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.413150] pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.413163] pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.413465] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.420156] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.420156] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.423724] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    0.423979] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.424146] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.424479] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.424479] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.424698] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.424819] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.425151] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    0.428306] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.448640] acpi device:05: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.449086] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/input/input4

[    0.449140] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.449577] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.449746] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.450351] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.459359] ACPI Exception: AE_OK, No or invalid critical threshold 20090521 thermal-384

[    0.459732] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.459989] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.464135] brd: module loaded

[    0.465546] loop: module loaded

[    0.466009] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input5

[    0.466255] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    0.466255] ahci 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.466895] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.467137] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck led clo pmp pio 

[    0.468137] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.468137] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.469711] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.469872] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.470573] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.470725] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.470961] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409100 irq 22

[    0.471210] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409180 irq 22

[    0.471504] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409200 irq 22

[    0.471547] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409280 irq 22

[    0.471547] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409300 irq 22

[    0.471547] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2409000 port 0xd2409380 irq 22

[    0.472356] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.472356] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.472356] sky2 driver version 1.23

----------

## o'bogamol

[    0.473104] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.473222] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.473254] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.473254] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 192 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    0.473254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.473254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.473254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.473342] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.473352] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.473558] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.473812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset hcs_params 0x102306 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=3 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    0.473821] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset hcc_params a072 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    0.473885] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    0.474278] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.474278] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    0.474472] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: MWI active

[    0.474477] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.474518] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd2409500

[    0.474646] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.474661] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    0.480557] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.480557] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.480557] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.480557] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.480745] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.480984] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.481140] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    0.481263] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.481293] usb usb1: uevent

[    0.481721] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.481721] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.481742] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.481774] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.482539] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.482539] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.482539] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.482539] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.482619] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.482623] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.482627] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.482633] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.482642] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.482649] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.482729] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.482881] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.483032] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.483039] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.483166] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.483361] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.483615] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcs_params 0x102306 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=3 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    0.483623] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcc_params a072 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    0.483671] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    0.483921] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.483951] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    0.484078] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: MWI active

[    0.484082] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.484109] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xd2409400

[    0.484233] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.484247] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    0.489724] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.489951] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.489966] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.489971] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.490094] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.490288] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.490288] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    0.490288] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.490288] usb usb2: uevent

[    0.490911] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.490911] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.490911] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.490911] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.491364] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.491369] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.491373] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.491501] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.491618] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.491621] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.491625] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.491629] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.491638] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.491642] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.491716] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.491908] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.491908] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    0.491908] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.492025] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.492032] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.492157] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.492792] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.492799] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.492838] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: created debug files

[    0.492865] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd2408000

[    0.541539] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.547342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI controller state

[    0.547350] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.547360] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.547368] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.547376] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.547384] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.547405] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: hcca frame #0005

[    0.547414] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.547422] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.547430] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.547439] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.547448] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.547456] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.547485] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.547500] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.547505] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.547630] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.547869] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.547994] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.548118] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.548287] usb usb3: uevent

[    0.548287] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.548287] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.548287] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.548287] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.548287] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.548287] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.548287] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.548287] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.548333] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.548337] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.548341] hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.548345] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.548357] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.548362] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.548402] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.548402] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.548452] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.548460] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.548587] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    0.548770] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.548808] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.548855] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: created debug files

[    0.548867] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xd2407000

[    0.582078] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    0.582087] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.582115] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    0.582121] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.591072] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    0.591078] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI controller state

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: hcca frame #0005

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.603289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.603289] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.603289] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.603289] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.603289] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.603337] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.603455] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.603576] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    0.603767] usb usb4: uevent

[    0.603892] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.603892] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.603892] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.603892] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.603892] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.603892] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.603892] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.603954] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.604069] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.604073] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.604076] hub 4-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.604080] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.604091] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.604095] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.604135] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.604209] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.604375] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.604382] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.604516] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    0.604694] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.604694] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.604694] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: created debug files

[    0.604694] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd2406000

[    0.648124] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI controller state

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: hcca frame #0005

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.659289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.659289] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.659289] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.659289] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.659289] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.659338] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.659456] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.659577] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    0.659771] usb usb5: uevent

[    0.659896] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.659896] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.659896] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.659896] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.659896] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.659896] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.659896] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.659958] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.660074] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.660077] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.660081] hub 5-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.660085] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.660096] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.660100] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.660134] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.660207] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.660374] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.660381] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.660510] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    0.660691] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    0.660691] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.660691] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: created debug files

[    0.660691] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xd2405000

[    0.682321] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0012 evt 0000

[    0.682362] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI controller state

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: hcca frame #0005

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.715289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.715289] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

----------

## o'bogamol

[    0.715289] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    0.715289] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.715289] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.715353] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.715471] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.715591] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    0.715780] usb usb6: uevent

[    0.715906] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    0.715906] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.715906] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.715906] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.715906] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.715906] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.715906] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.715969] hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    0.716086] hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.716090] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.716093] hub 6-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.716097] hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.716108] hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.716112] hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.716147] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.716224] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.716372] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.716379] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.716503] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    0.716684] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    0.716684] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    0.716684] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: created debug files

[    0.716684] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xd2404000

[    0.733131] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 1 high speed

[    0.733149] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI controller state

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: hcca frame #0005

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.a 02001202 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=2(2)

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    0.771289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    0.771289] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    0.771289] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    0.771289] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.771289] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.771342] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    0.771461] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ohci_hcd

[    0.771585] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    0.771772] usb usb7: uevent

[    0.771924] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    0.771924] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.771924] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.771924] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[    0.771924] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.771924] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.771924] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.771971] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.772089] hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.772092] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.772095] hub 7-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    0.772099] hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    0.772110] hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.772114] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.772146] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.772278] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.772477] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.772594] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.772905] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.772905] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.773155] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.773212] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.781119] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.781368] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.781791] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.781983] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.784217] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.793531] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.793658] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.794039] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.795208] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.795286] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.795316] rtc0: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.795887] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.797337] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.797457] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.799537] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.799724] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.799780] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    0.800046] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

[    0.800850] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.801157] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.809804] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

[    0.835190] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 1 high speed

[    0.835208] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    0.861537] ALSA device list:

[    0.861537]   #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xd2400000 irq 16

[    0.861537] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.861537] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.862096] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.863290] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.863290] TCP cubic registered

[    0.863290] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.864581] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.864771] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.864958] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    0.865309] powernow-k8:    0 : pstate 0 (2200 MHz)

[    0.865343] powernow-k8:    1 : pstate 1 (1100 MHz)

[    0.865343] powernow-k8:    2 : pstate 2 (550 MHz)

[    0.866231] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.866606]   Magic number: 14:661:335

[    0.866856] tty tty56: hash matches

[    0.867015] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: hash matches

[    0.871341] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    0.871350] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

[    0.899300] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[    0.900551] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    0.900555] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=13fe, idProduct=3100

[    0.900678] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    0.900801] usb 1-1: Product: USB DISK 2.0

[    0.900921] usb 1-1: Manufacturer:         

[    0.901037] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 07970308B32D0D5C

[    0.901270] usb 1-1: uevent

[    0.901303] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    0.901303] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.901799] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.901832] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    0.901940] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.901950] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.902000] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[    0.902357] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.902420] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    0.903437] usb-storage: device found at 2

[    0.903440] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[    0.929108] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    0.929255] ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    0.931101] ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    0.931241] ata2: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

[    0.953106] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

[    0.953115] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.000057] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -99912077 ns)

[    1.004069] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    1.056081] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

[    1.056089] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.082122] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.083587] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9320320AS, HP07, max UDMA/100

[    1.083710] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.084111] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.085492] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.085921] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9320320AS      HP07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.086516] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    1.086896] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.087091] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.087194] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.087251] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.087356]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.102364] ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S, FH03, max UDMA/100

[    1.103889] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.121778] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.123830] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7580S  FH03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.125754] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[    1.127362] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.127524] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.127774] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.127958] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.130005] usb 1-4: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

[    1.130010] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0158

[    1.130159] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.130288] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    1.130406] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    1.130406] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 20071114173400000

[    1.130479] usb 1-4: uevent

[    1.130505] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[    1.130510] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.132878] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.135633] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    1.135742] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.135752] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.135805] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[    1.136147] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.136191] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    1.136279] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.136315] usb-storage: device found at 3

[    1.136318] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[    1.186151] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 high speed

[    1.186160] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.237074] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.288105] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 high speed

[    1.288112] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.379350] usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[    1.379364] usb 2-2: skipped 6 descriptors after interface

[    1.379378] usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.379388] usb 2-2: skipped 8 descriptors after interface

[    1.379913] usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

[    1.385302] usb 2-2: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    1.385311] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b132

[    1.385464] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[    1.385610] usb 2-2: Product: CNF8038

[    1.385741] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[    1.385880] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[    1.386199] usb 2-2: uevent

[    1.386274] usb 2-2: usb_probe_device

[    1.386274] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.386807] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.388299] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    1.388561] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    1.388632] usb 2-2:1.1: uevent

[    1.388826] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.388929] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.388949] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.388964] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.388979] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    1.389014] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    1.410041] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000111

[    1.460096] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[    1.511095] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    1.533872] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000113

[    1.584309] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[    1.653106] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    1.653113] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    1.653118] usb 7-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    1.653124] usb 7-2: udev 2, busnum 7, minor = 769

[    1.653128] usb 7-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1b96, idProduct=0001

[    1.653251] usb 7-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.653273] usb 7-2: uevent

[    1.653398] usb 7-2: usb_probe_device

[    1.653403] usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.655121] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.655151] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    1.655211] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.655211] usbhid 7-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.665235] input: HID 1b96:0001 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7

[    1.666434] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    1.666788] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0001: input,hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input0

[    1.667059] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    1.667091] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    1.667196] usbhid 7-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    1.667196] usbhid 7-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.676298] input: HID 1b96:0001 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input8

[    1.676444] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    1.676661] ntrig 0003:1B96:0001.0002: input,hiddev97,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1b96:0001] on usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1

[    1.676928] usb 7-2: adding 7-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[    1.676960] usb 7-2:1.2: uevent

[    1.677069] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.677069] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[    1.689162] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04711/0xa00000

[    1.704851] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

----------

## o'bogamol

[    1.704883] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: auto-stop root hub

[    1.704912] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub

[    1.758390] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9

[    1.763499] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.763627] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.763999] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.764138] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.764257] md: autorun ...

[    1.764378] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.824646] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    1.824800] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    1.824995] Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

[    1.825539] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 7672k

[    1.825919] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.954076] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: auto-stop root hub

[    2.086117] async/1 used greatest stack depth: 5480 bytes left

[    2.103084] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 5032 bytes left

[    2.704086] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    2.704114] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    2.704127] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: suspend root hub

[    3.002861] stty used greatest stack depth: 4072 bytes left

[    3.705100] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.705134] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    3.705227] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: suspend root hub

[    3.705249] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.705260] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    3.705270] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend root hub

[    3.705286] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.705298] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

[    3.705307] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend root hub

[    4.476981] udev: starting version 146

[    4.530290] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.530290] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.530290] usb usb1: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 1-1: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 1-4: uevent

[    4.530290] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    4.530290] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.530336] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.530459] usb usb6: uevent

[    4.530503] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.530622] usb usb2: uevent

[    4.530664] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.530717] usb 2-2: uevent

[    4.530761] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.530808] usb 2-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.531288] usb usb7: uevent

[    4.531288] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.531288] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.531288] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.531288] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.531375] usb 7-2:1.2: uevent

[    4.563291] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.567292] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.573587] usb usb1: uevent

[    4.577291] usb 1-1: uevent

[    4.578292] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.580232] usb 1-4: uevent

[    4.580051] usb usb6: uevent

[    4.591481] usb usb2: uevent

[    4.601047] usb usb7: uevent

[    4.647681] usb 2-2: uevent

[    4.665949] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.676921] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.677256] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.678574] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.678869] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.685291] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.685291] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.688291] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.688291] usb 7-2: uevent

[    4.722014] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.724897] usb 7-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.727821] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.729435] usb 7-2:1.1: uevent

[    4.741257] r8169: Unknown symbol __synchronize_sched

[    5.164555] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    5.164565] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.165294] wl: Unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops

[    5.903924] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    5.904283] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    5.906115] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    5.906720] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 7827456 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

[    5.907399] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    5.907407] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[    5.907412] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.911239] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.911251]  sdb: sdb1

[    5.912852] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    5.912852] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    5.919121] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    5.919259] usb 1-1: uevent

[    5.922259] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    5.927246] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    5.979292] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    5.979292] usb 1-1: uevent

[    5.983042] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    6.143353] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Multi-Card       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    6.143561] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    6.144111] usb-storage: device scan complete

[    6.150010] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    6.149985] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    6.150555] usb 1-4: uevent

[    6.153295] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    6.370398] Adding 530136k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k 

[   11.038291] ifconfig used greatest stack depth: 4000 bytes left

[   58.111897] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   58.117807] EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

[   58.117833] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

----------

## o'bogamol

So, I think I figured this one out, but it's not solved yet, so I hesitate to label it as such. Here is where I think the problem is: I have the drivers for the card incorrectly configured in make menuconfig; however I fix this and recompiled and recopied...but here's the thing, I hadn't added support for EXT2 in my kernel, so I don't think that when I cp the bzImage to /boot which is EXT2 it actually runs the command. It doesn't return any sort of error, so I reboot and low and behold...it acts the same as before.

Anyway I will let everyone know if this was in fact the issue...it'll be a minute before I get a chance to try it because the thing that gave methe time to think more deeply about the problem is that I did emerge -uDN world for the first time on this system which has taken more than 8 hours so far...But if compile times were a problem for me, I'd have picked a different distro...actually I'm using this distro since the other distros weren't helping me to bootstrap linux knowledge like Gentoo does.

Edit: yeah, that was it...

----------

